# kosihin



## Gavril

Tietääkö joku sanan _kosihin _merkityksen? Näyttää olevan jonkin sanan illatiivin monikko, mutten tiedä minkä sanan.

Kiitti


----------



## Hakro

Konteksti?

Nykysuomen sanakirjasta löytämieni vihjeiden perusteella voisin arvata, että _kosihin = kosiin = kosimaan_. Murteellinen, kansanrunoudessa esiintyvä sanamuoto.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Konteksti?



Lukemastani artikkelista löysin tämän esimerkin Kymi-murteesta:

_siit ne tul oikeer roikal kosih

_Ensi viisi sanaa näyttää olevan, _Siitä ne tuli oikealla/oikein roikalla _(roikka = (työ)ryhmä). Arvasin, että _kosih _olisi supistunut muoto _kosihin-_sanaa.



> Nykysuomen sanakirjasta löytämieni vihjeiden perusteella voisin arvata, että _kosihin = kosiin = kosimaan_. Murteellinen, kansanrunoudessa esiintyvä sanamuoto.



Kuuluuko _kosihin _Kymin murteeseen sanakirjan mukaan?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Kuuluuko _kosihin _Kymin murteeseen sanakirjan mukaan?


Nykysuomen sanakirja ei kerro, mihin murteeseen sana kuuluu. Se kertoo vain, että sana esiintyy kansanrunoudessa ja sananlaskuissa. Yksi esimerkki on Juhani Ahon tekstiä.


----------

